# New Jersey



## hallloweenjerzeboy

Anyone want to start up new NJ make and take group again? Ours fell apart years ago, now that I am married with 2 young kids, weekends off, I would love to start it back up.


----------



## RWB

Good luck and hope you get some responses. Unfortunately a Hoosier here and because of COVID I think all groups took a major hit.


----------



## madmomma

I'm sad the original NJ Make and Take group faded due to a number of "life" issues. I'm in NY and the drive to NJ has become painful! I hope you're able to get some people back together!


----------



## Jekyll-labs

North NJ here. I’d be interested.


----------



## Devil

We have one in NJ called Jersey Devil Home Haunters. We have not got together in sometime now do to COVID. Most the time we get together in the Marlton, NJ area. One of our member is from Wharton, NJ. I'm just outside of Atlantic City. We also go to Halloween events, expos, etc. together too.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy

Jekyll-labs said:


> North NJ here. I’d be interested.


North jersey too. Seems this forum is not what it used to be so I don't come on as much but would love to make an mnt again


Devil said:


> We have one in NJ called Jersey Devil Home Haunters. We have not got together in sometime now do to COVID. Most the time we get together in the Marlton, NJ area. One of our member is from Wharton, NJ. I'm just outside of Atlantic City. We also go to Halloween events, expos, etc. together too.


I shop at the wharton shoprite and Costco every week lol I live 5 minutes from there in Rockaway. Let me know when you get together again. Not sure if I can make it to south jersey but if we do one in North 100%


madmomma said:


> I'm sad the original NJ Make and Take group faded due to a number of "life" issues. I'm in NY and the drive to NJ has become painful! I hope you're able to get some people back together!


I think we were in the same one. I honestly don't know why it ended. After the hosts moved to NC I never saw anyone again. My m got sick n passed I graduated college met my now wife so life def got in the way. I hope everyone from the group is doing well. Haven't heard from anyone in a decade.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy

hallloweenjerzeboy said:


> North jersey too. Seems this forum is not what it used to be so I don't come on as much but would love to make an mnt again
> 
> I shop at the wharton shoprite and Costco every week lol I live 5 minutes from there in Rockaway. Let me know when you get together again. Not sure if I can make it to south jersey but if we do one in North 100%
> 
> I think we were in the same one. I honestly don't know why it ended. After the hosts moved to NC I never saw anyone again. My mom got sick n passed I graduated college met my now wife so life def got in the way. I hope everyone from the group is doing well. Haven't heard from anyone in a decade.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy

hallloweenjerzeboy said:


> North jersey too. Seems this forum is not what it used to be so I don't come on as much but would love to make an mnt again
> 
> I shop at the wharton shoprite and Costco every week lol I live 5 minutes from there in Rockaway. Let me know when you get together again. Not sure if I can make it to south jersey but if we do one in North 100%
> 
> I think we were in the same one. I honestly don't know why it ended. After the hosts moved to NC I never saw anyone again. My mom got sick n passed I graduated college met my now wife so life def got in the way. I hope everyone from the group is doing well. Haven't heard from anyone in a decade.


----------

